

Apple's worldwide market share stalls as consumers await the iPhone 6 - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2690899/opensource-subnet/apples-worldwide-market-share-stalls-as-consumers-await-the-iphone-6.html

======
stevep2007
Kantar World Panel's recent market share report suggests Apple fans are
waiting for the new iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus. Will the larger screen and new
features help Apple steal away Android customers?

